# Good Setup?



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Be Real with me.

For Christmas i got a Alpine CDE-7870 Head Unit, 45Wx4 with 1 pre out, and i got a set of Pioneer TS-A6975 6X9 220 Watt speakers to add with the set of 6 1/2 Sony Xplodes (160 Watt) i already had in the doors.

Is This a pretty good Setup? What can i do to make it sound better? I just want a clean sound with minimal distortion.

I also have some questions since im new to the stero ShizZ..

1. What Is a Preout for?

2. What does Regulated 1 Bit DAC Mean?

3. And my Stero says it is a 45x4 Mosfet Amp, i know what the 45x4 mean but what is MOSFET?


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry, i forgot to mention all my Speakers are Three Way...if it makes a difference as to what i can do with them.

ThanX in Advance.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

LittlebittaContact said:


> *Is This a pretty good Setup?*


 Excellent headunit... great Pioneer speakers... but I'd suggest getting rid of the Sony speakers and getting another pair of Pioneer or Kenwood speakers.



> *What can i do to make it sound better? I just want a clean sound with minimal distortion.*


 Get in equalizer... after I got mine put in, it sounded a hundred times better.



> *What Is a Preout for?*


 Used for easily adding a subwoofer amp.



> *What does Regulated 1 Bit DAC Mean?*


 Did a search and came up with a HUGE write up on it... here's the link -----> http://www.howstuffworks.com/question620.htm



> *And my Stero says it is a 45x4 Mosfet Amp, i know what the 45x4 mean but what is MOSFET?*


 Did yet another search and came up with this... 

MOSFET: Metal Oxide semiconductor Field Effect Transistor. A type of transistor capable of producing a high peak current. Employed in a growing number of car audio amplifiers.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn genious'

Well i learned on this post.... shit..

Yeh drop the Sony.. pack in some Kenwoods or MtX for the speakers.

importcartuner = wiseguy


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks Importcartuner, I guess i could have done a search  But i really just wanted to know what kind if stuff i was working with.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

The main problem i have with the Xplodes is that they are to thick to fit flat in the door, the door panels actually stick out about 1 1/2 inches when the doors are open, you cant tell when they are closed though, is there any speakers out there that are thinner and sound better?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

LittlebittaContact said:


> *The main problem i have with the Xplodes is that they are to thick to fit flat in the door, the door panels actually stick out about 1 1/2 inches when the doors are open*


 To solve this problem, check out Crutchfield.com and put in your vehicle info. This will tell you which speakers they have that'll fit you car the best.


----------

